# 3314v



## slider (Jun 9, 2010)

hello all new to the site and I have a 3314V sorvegin got it from a friend and it needs some TLC but overall it's a nice tractor the first problem is it runs wide open all the time the throttle does little and I tried to adjust the govner but to no avail if anyone has some info to help I would greatly appreciate it thanks


----------



## dustbowl (Sep 2, 2010)

Check carb butterfly I have had them vibrate loose and fall off also have had butterfly stem come loose from the linkage thats pressed to it that could also be the prob


----------

